# No heat issue



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

Well after a year i have just gotten tired of my no heat issue. specs are 2001 audi a6 avant 2.8 quattro. 

Was at the shop a couple weeks ago to have it looked at and nothing to be found. We came up with the idea maybe the control unit itself was bad. Well got a used one from ebay and still no heat, Not at idle not driving etc. Thermostat is good. Coolant level is good. Both heater hoses are hot from the heater core. Well not burning hot but hot enough to where my hand cant stay on them for a long period of time. 

I have heard of the bleeding the heater core threw these heater hoses. I havent done that yet but most people get no heat at idle with that problem. Now if i rev the car up to about 5k i will get heat over time. I have flushed the heater core and it was fine water came out equaly threw both hard pipes. Maybe i should try again. When i did that i had more heat when revved up. But once again not at idle. 


Any ideas for me to check further into. Fuses etc. Maybe a valve. Mechanic tested all the flaps and they where all in working order. I think i am about to give up almost and just change out the heater core which is a job in itslef. So i really dont want to do that. 


Help a man get some heat in this 6


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

If you haven't bled the heater core then thats the first place I'd start :thumbup:

If it is airlocked you may still get conducted heat in the hoses but no coolant flow thus no heat.

When you flushed it was there any significant resistance to the flow?


----------



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

*flsuhed*

Flushed it again today no resctriced flow at all. Both ways ran clean as could be, bleed the heater hose got air out. But still no heat at idle. Better than it was for sure. but at idle i still dont get much of anything. 

I guess when i drive it home today i will be able to tell more. I actually hung the resivor in the up position to fill till i had water coming out of the heater hose. Let it sit refilled than ran with heat on hi fan all the way up. Kept it at around 3k rpm to bleed now i didnt get much out during throttle but as soon as i let off the gas it comes out. I was not able to bleed the bleeder on the front of the engine as someone stripped that out at some point in its life. 


Well hopefully my ride home will give me the truth on it if it worked. If not maybe i will bleed one more time.


----------



## lancek1028 (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a similar issue with my first A6 (2001) 2.8. Only diff is that I had "some" heat at highway speeds. When ever I stopped it would blow cold air. 
I took it to my dealer and they did a chemical flush. It was explained to me that they suck the coolant system empty then replace it with a chemical that eats away the build up. They let it set for 4 hours. Then flush and replace with coolant.
That fixed my issue completely. 

Hope this helps?


----------

